# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  giúp mình kiểm tra phụ thuộc hàm trong sql

## buiminhphuong

mình đang có một bài tập về kiểm tra phụ thuộc hàm trong sql, bạn nào học về cáo này hướng dẫn giúp mình với, tuần sau mình nộp bài rôi

----------


## seodienlanh

bạn nói cụ thể hơn đi.sự phụ thuộc hàm trong sql?

----------

